# Tails



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

Hi I’m curious for those that show if there is a required or recommended length for a tail dock for AKC? I so love the full natural tails and I know those are allowed in some places ? UKC? But I was told AKC requires a dock for showing conformation? Can someone clarify? Thanks!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

The AKC standard says:
"Tail straight, set on high and carried up, docked of sufficient length to insure a balanced outline. *Major fault: set low, curled, or carried over the back.*

The UKC standard says:
"The tail is straight, set high, and customarily docked to a length proportionate to the size of the dog. Whether standing or moving, the tail is carried erect.
*Serious Faults: Low tail set, tail curled or carried over the back.*"

Actual dock lengths vary from breeder to breeder and dog to dog. The key is a balanced look. A docked tail should never be really short. Most breeders now would rather have a docked tail that is too long then one that is too short. 

Natural tails have been shown in both AKC and UKC and I think I know of at least one AKC Ch with a natural tail. 

What you may be thinking of is the UKC statement at the bottom of every standard. This states
"The docking of tails and cropping of ears in America is legal and remains a personal choice. However, as an international registry, the United Kennel Club is aware that the practices of cropping and docking have been forbidden in some countries. In light of these developments, the United Kennel Club feels that no dog in any UKC event, including conformation, shall be penalized for a full tail or natural ears." 

So in theory the judges in UKC have been told to disregard the part about docked tails if a normal tail shows up in the ring. In fact they are implicitly told NOT to penalize a dog just because the tail is not docked. In AKC the standard calls for a docked tail and there are no instructions about what to do when a natural tail show up in their ring. it is a fault as it is not what the standard calls for but how major or minor a fault they consider it is up to each individual judge. That is why you end up with groups on Facebook like the "Showing Natural Tailed English Cocker" Those groups share show wins, show fails and judges to NEVER show under due to their feelings about tails.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

I recently watched some Standard Poodles and asked the judge the exact same question about tails / carriage / and docking. This particular judge answered almost word for word what SpindleDreams said. What I do know after a year out with my Beagle, is that if judges aren't intimate with a breed standard they may not know this.


----------



## angiefurst (May 24, 2018)

Don't know a thing about showing - but I do know a beautiful full tail when I see one. Nothings is worse than a poodle with a too short tail. How do breeders decide what length is good for a puppy? Is there a formula?


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Not an exact formula but a number of different methods. Some are simple all tails the same spot on the tail. ie where the tail narrows. Others measure the tail against a set section of the leg or a leg in a particular position or will hold gently hold the puppy up and eyeball the tail in relationship to the top of the head and clamp where they think it will be slightly below the top of the head. Each method has its good and bad points but the measuring seems to produce the best balanced results from what I have seen. 

Wry grin I have my first breeding planned for later this year so have been investigating docking the where, when and how before I have puppies so I can decide how to have it done before there is a big rush.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Docking now a days is usualle 1/4-1/3 off the tail (so leaving 2/3-3/4 of the tail) This roughly lines up to the bend in the back of the leg. Docking isn't an exact science. My boy's sister's tail ended up pretty short (not bunny of course but she definitely could have used an extra 2-3 inches) yet she was docked the same as the rest of the litter.


----------

